# Laminate flooring...IKEA or HomeDepot



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Of course true hardwoods are better, but I just need this for a small third floor work office.

But between are there differences in laminate wood flooring? Anyone used the stuff that's available at either IKEA or HomeDepot? Thanks


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Satchmo: the differences are largely in the thickness of the "wood" layer. Get the thickest layer possible for the money. Easy to install, though don't forget to work in the price of a layer of thin foam or similar material as suggested in the installation instructions. When you tap the laminate into place, I suggest you use your first off-cut and insert it into the groove of the wood you're tapping into place. Both tongue and groove are easily damaged by direct tapping.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

IKEA?

Go with Home Depot.
Because..... um .... I know someone that works there.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

I would be going with Home Depot as well.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

I would go with neither. It makes no difference where you buy something, what matters is the brand and quality.

There is a particular brand of laminate called Uniclic that is the best out there. Highly recommended.


----------

